# Aristo and USAT locomotives connectors



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hi all,
Does anyone know who makes the two pin modular connectors used in the Aristo and USAT locomotives? I'm refering to the type which has a locking tab on the female connector and a notch on the male connector. These are used to interconnect the motor blocks to the manufacturer's printed circuit boards. I know Aristo sells them in their parts section but I was trying to find them through an electronics supplier like Digikey, Newark or Allied Electronics.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All Electronics... known as JST connectors... 

About a buck each in quantity (one pair, one male, one female with wires attached) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/CON-240/2-CONDUCTOR-LOCKING-CONNECTORS-W/-LEADS/-/1.html


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Thanks, I knew you would have a source.
Steve


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And just think it does not cost you one thin dime for all this valuable info







Later RJD


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Watch out for the polarity. As the Aristo part is all black wires but the CON-240 has red/black and they decided to swap the polarity a while ago...just when we'd all got our batteries and train engineers connected up!

I notice there's a small triangle on the female pointing to where the red wire is connected on my last couple of batches...I presume this means these are now correct polarity as this now co-incides with the polarity of the wiring in my USA trains F units...though who knows what's it's really supposed to be....not had much luck trying to get the wires out to swap polarity, at least not on the male connector. Just end up slipping black heatshrink over the red wire, and a bit of red tape on the black!


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Aristo-Craft, USA Trains and All Electronics, two-pin connectors may not be colour coded the same. As many devices such as battery packs, battery chargers, 27 MHz receivers, etc. are polarity sensitive, you should change the wires on these connectors over to colour match by following these simple steps.


For the male connector, insert a thin pin into the connector above the metal terminal. This depresses a small tab on the back of the terminal and allows it to be withdrawn by pulling gently on the wire.



*









Note:* If the end of the pin is blunted by sanding, filing or reversing it in the pin head, it is easier to flatten the tab.


For the female connector, depress the small tab on the back of the metal terminal and gently pull on the wire to remove it. Some require a firmer pull than others.









The most recent female terminals are really stiff. After pressing the tab down, push on the front of the terminal with a small screwdriver.

I buy about 50 pairs of these a year as our club members use them for battery cars, MU plugs, charging plugs, etc.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the warning on the polarity/color codes. Paul thanks for the details on pin removal, I like my wire colors and polarities to match  
Steve


----------

